# Mailserver



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (30. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe ISPConfig nach Anleitung Installiert von der Seite.
Kann auch per WebMail E-Mails versenden, allerdings krieg ich beim Versand mit Outlook die Meldung : Relay access denied


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2011)

In outlook muss smtp-auth aktiviert werden. user und Passwort sind identisch mit den pop3/ imap login Daten.


----------



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (5. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

Das ist bereits der Fall, ich erhalte aber auch beim Versand an die E-Mail Adresse eine E-Mail zurück wo drinne steht


<info@******.de>:
78.46.**.**_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_554_5.7.1_<info@*****.de>:_Relay_access_denied/Giving_up_on_78.46.**.**./


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

Und was genau steht dazu im mail.log des Servers?


----------



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (5. Dez. 2011)

Hier stehen einiges an Fehlermeldungen:


```
Dec  5 08:05:01 static postfix/cleanup[15818]: EDE4B15AE729: message-id=<20111205080501.EDE4B15AE729@static.12.59.*.*.clients.your-server.de>
Dec  5 08:05:01 static postfix/qmgr[5019]: EDE4B15AE729: from=<root@mail.*.*.de>, size=779, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Dec  5 08:05:01 static postfix/local[15820]: EDE4B15AE729: to=<root@mail.*-*.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=local, delay=0.03, delays=0.02/0/0/0, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
Dec  5 08:05:01 static postfix/qmgr[5019]: EDE4B15AE729: removed

Dec  4 23:11:39 static postfix/pickup[27898]: fatal: match_list_parse: open file /etc/postfix/local-host-names: No such file or directory
Dec  4 23:11:39 static postfix/qmgr[27897]: fatal: match_list_parse: open file /etc/postfix/local-host-names: No such file or directory
Dec  4 23:11:39 static postfix/smtpd[27899]: fatal: match_list_parse: open file /etc/postfix/local-host-names: No such file or directory

Dec  4 22:38:07 static postfix/master[6171]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 26121 exit status 1
Dec  4 22:38:07 static postfix/master[6171]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling
Dec  4 22:38:07 static postfix/master[6171]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 26123 exit status 1
Dec  4 22:38:07 static postfix/master[6171]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling
Dec  4 22:38:07 static postfix/master[6171]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 26122 exit status 1
Dec  4 22:38:07 static postfix/master[6171]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

Welche ISPConfig Version hast Du installiert und nach welcher Anleitung?


----------



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (5. Dez. 2011)

Version 3.0.4 nach der Anleitung The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) With MyDNS & Courier [ISPConfig 3] - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials auf Debian 5.0 64 Bit.


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

Ok, das wundert mich etwas denn in einem ISPConfig 3 Setup kann die Datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names in der Postfix Konfigurationsdatei an sich nicht vorkommen, es handelt sich um eine Datei eines ISPConfig 2 setups. Hast Du vielleicht ein ISPConfig 2 Tutorial verwendet anstatt des ISPConfig 3 Turtorials?

Poste bitte mal die ganze postfix main.cf Datei.


----------



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (6. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich Sicher, die Anleitung für das 3er genommen zu haben.

Die Main.CF


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
smtpd_use_tls=yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = static.12.59.*.*.clients.your-server.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = mail.******.de, static.12.59.*.*.clients.your-server.de, localhost.12.59.*.*.clients.your-server.de, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
```


----------



## nowayback (6. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,

sorry, aber deine main.cf passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zu den oben geposteten Fehlermeldungen. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (6. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

Wo Soll ich die Main.CF denn sonst her haben? Ausgedacht? Das ist eine 1:1 Kopie der Datei /etc/postfix/main.cf


----------



## nowayback (6. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,

ich weiß ich bin manchmal gemein 

Was ich dir eigentlich damit sagen wollte, ist, dass du mal prüfen sollst woher er sich die Config holt


```
postconf | grep directory
```
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du Postfix bereits mal neu gestartet hast. Wenn nicht, dann tue das bitte auch nochmal.


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2011)

Die main.cf sieht mir arg kurz aus, kann es sein dass Du nicht die vollständige Datei gepostet hast?


----------



## p.halberscheidt@gmx.de (6. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

Das ist die komplette Main.cf ... Vllt. postet ihr mal eure, damit ich es mit dieser probieren kann?


:~# postconf | grep directory
command_directory = /usr/sbin
command_execution_directory =
config_directory = /etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
data_directory = /var/lib/postfix
execution_directory_expansion_filter = 1234567890!@%-_=+:,./abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
mail_spool_directory = /var/mail
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
process_id_directory = pid
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
require_home_directory = no
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/examples
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
tls_random_exchange_name = ${data_directory}/prng_exch


----------



## maffi (6. Dez. 2011)

Irgendwie sieht deine Config echt komisch aus.  Wenn du ne eigene Domain hast, solltest du die erstmal bei myhostname rein schreiben und den vorgefertigten mist entfernen   Benutz am besten mal diese main.cf von Postfix und pass sie dir mal an: "/usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist"  Vergess den RDNS Eintrag, MX Settings und ggf. Domainkeys nicht!


----------



## nowayback (6. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen



> Vllt. postet ihr mal eure, damit ich es mit dieser probieren kann?


Wenn das dein Wunsch ist erfülle ich dir den gerne. Ich hab damals glaub ich nach diesem Tutorial installiert HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] jedoch ohne Postgrey und ohne jailkit. 
Als Ausgangskonfiguration hab ich damals das Hetzner Minimal Image genommen und es lief alles problemlos. Da du ja auch bei Hetzner bist, solltest es evtl. mal damit versuchen wenn du es nicht hinbekommst ;-)

meine main.cf:

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.


## Nur als Info für dich: 
## srv1.t0mmynet.de ist der FQDN meines Servers

myhostname = srv1.t0mmynet.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = srv1.t0mmynet.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
owner_request_special = no
```


----------



## nowayback (7. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,

manchmal lassen mir gewisse Dinge keine Ruhe 

poste mal bitte die Log Datei der ISP Config Installation


```
/var/log/ispconfig_install.log
```
Grüße
nwb


----------

